# When is the April 2008 Early Childcare Supplement paid?



## ClubMan (1 Apr 2008)

As the subject says. I can't find anywhere that clarifies and it did not come through with the April _Child Benefit _payment (lodgement to bank account). Thanks in advance for any info on this.


----------



## busymum (1 Apr 2008)

7th April I think i saw a sign in post office


----------



## ClubMan (2 Apr 2008)

OK - thanks for that.


----------



## liketoknow (2 Apr 2008)

it is paid on the second monday of the month in which its due, it will be due on april 14th


----------



## ClubMan (2 Apr 2008)

Thanks. I was unable to find that info on websites such as _CitizensInformantion, Welfare,_ etc.


----------



## liketoknow (7 Apr 2008)

clubman,

it will be issued on the second monday of april, the 14th, and on the second monday of july, october and december.

regards 
liketoknow

p.s. go to www.welfare.ie , scroll down to "families and children", and click on "early chilcare supplement" , details are at the bottom.


----------



## Bgirl (7 Apr 2008)

Childrens allowance is always paid on the 1st Tuesday of the month and ECS on the 2nd Monday of the month.


----------



## Joe1234 (7 Apr 2008)

For those who get the ECS by eft, it should be in their bank accounts on Saturday.


----------



## ClubMan (7 Apr 2008)

liketoknow said:


> clubman,
> 
> it will be issued on the second monday of april, the 14th, and on the second monday of july, october and december.
> 
> ...


The payment date details above and mentioned by others are not available on the page linked to by following the instructions above.


----------



## liketoknow (7 Apr 2008)

the date is not on it via the link but it clearly states the payment is made on the second monday of april, july , october and december


----------



## ClubMan (7 Apr 2008)

I missed that. It's not at the bottom of the page as suggested earlier. Anyway - thanks to everybody who replied with useful info.


----------



## blueshoes (8 Apr 2008)

Sorry for butting in but does anyone know if we get the increase on the 14th aswell?


----------



## Eeyore (8 Apr 2008)

I believe we do. According to the welfare site ([broken link removed]) the payment is now 275 per child per quarter


----------



## lemeister (14 Jan 2009)

Was the Early Childcare supplement paid in advance or arrears for 2008?  We had a newborn in July '08, but have only received one ECS payment in October '08.  I'm not sure whether we are entitled to the ECS for Q3 '08 and whether the payment we received was actually for Q4.


----------



## Eeyore (14 Jan 2009)

The October payment was for the third quarter and you should have received another payment in December for Q4.


----------

